# How Rabbit Sleep?



## Sunflower08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi:
I have two 5-month old Rabbits and they are getting along really well. 

Both are very active and happy to see me during the day. My concern is whether they both sleep during night after everyone going to the bed. I keep them indoor most of the days and sometime in the garage for fresh air. 

My question is,
Do the Rabbits close its eyes in order to sleep/rest good?

Because, I never seen they close eyes, ... even though both of them sit still and quiet sometime during the days. Or, the Rabbits never close its eye when sleeping, ... like fish in the aquarium?

Thanks,


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I used to keep a pen of rabbits, before I moved. And in my experience, and from what I've read, bunnies often sleep with their eyes open. It can be hard then to tell when they are sleeping. However a giveaway is that when bunnies are sleeping their bodies often twitch. And their noses stop wiggling. At least, that's what happens in my experience...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

My Rabbit used to doze, she would lay out, with her back legs stretched out behind her, pretty much like a dog! and rest... sometimes she'd close her eyes, but not for long, or atleast, not whilst I was watching her


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

I am sure animals dream


----------



## Maisie (Dec 13, 2008)

I have never seen a sleeping rabbit


----------

